# Lordofthepunks....



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Looks like he's sitting in 19th to start the morning. 


Way to go man!

Dinger


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thats awesome!!! Make OGF proud bro!!! Goodluck on Day 2!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks fellas but I missed the cut... Only top 12 fish today..

Wish there was a place like Smith around here to catch those monster spotted bass... So much fun


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

For anyone who cares... Here's a link to the leaderboard, feels pretty good to see your name one spot ahead of a legend like Shaw Grigsby... Also felt good finishing ahead of a guy I truly look up to on his home lake in Gerald Swindle

http://www.bassmaster.com/tournamen...outhern-open-2-presented-allstate/leaderboard


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> For anyone who cares... Here's a link to the leaderboard, feels pretty good to see your name one spot ahead of a legend like Shaw Grigsby... Also felt good finishing ahead of a guy I truly look up to on his home lake in Gerald Swindle
> 
> http://www.bassmaster.com/tournamen...outhern-open-2-presented-allstate/leaderboard


Good job there LOTP. Living the dream.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Solid job Mr. Priest!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no matter, you gave it your best with the best. were very proud of you..


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the kind words from everyone!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just let me know when your fishing in a tourny around here,my wife and I will stand on the bank with a sign....Go Punk!


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Great job Priest!!! The Punk is what kept u going!!! Proud of you bro...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey LOTP ..... great job man. Like you said, it's gotta feel good to top some of the big names. Outstanding !!! Where you off to next?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Lake Norman NC is next but it's not for awhile... Local stuff until fall


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations. That's a great finish among some big names.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Well done Lotp! I am a fan and keep track of your open finishes. I believe you are going to make it to the elites some day! You are definitely paying your dues. What are your reasons for fishing the southern opens instead of the central or northern?


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lang99 said:


> Well done Lotp! I am a fan and keep track of your open finishes. I believe you are going to make it to the elites some day! You are definitely paying your dues. What are your reasons for fishing the southern opens instead of the central or northern?


A handful of reasons... All are pretty beneficial... The southerns are the most competitive, more anglers, diverse water, diverse season, diverse conditions... I felt like if I made it through the southerns to the elites I would legitimately be ready for the elites...

I also like the idea of getting out of ohio a few times during the winter...

At some point I'll prob start doing the northerns but it's so much fun going south every year and dancing with the best


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> A handful of reasons... All are pretty beneficial... The southerns are the most competitive, more anglers, diverse water, diverse season, diverse conditions... I felt like if I made it through the southerns to the elites I would legitimately be ready for the elites...
> 
> I also like the idea of getting out of ohio a few times during the winter...
> 
> At some point I'll prob start doing the northerns but it's so much fun going south every year and dancing with the best


That is an awesome way to look at it! To fish with the best you need to compete with the best. I remember reading an article about elite angler Michael Simonton who qualified through the northern opens saying his experience fishing Ohio and other northern lakes did not prepare him for the diversity he sees fishing the elites. I applaud you for your approach and wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats on the solid finish bro.....you're going to get there...I believe that!!!!


----------

